# CVT Fluid



## bobcat (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a 2013 Rogue with just over 100k miles on it. I am wanting to drain and refill the CVT Fluid. My question do I need to use the specific Nissan brand fluid or is there something else I can use?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The aftermarket stuff is generally safe, but my best information suggests it's generally cheaper for a reason. Folks in Nissan Engineering who should know tell me the film strength of NS2/NS3 (the ability of the last molecule to avoid being pushed out of the way and allow metal to touch metal) is superior to virtually all the aftermarket alternatives. Judge for yourself depending on how much longer you plan to keep your ride alive.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm for sure not oppose to spending the money on the nissan stuff just curious if it's just the dealership ripping me off. Thanks for the help!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, no ripoff, most dealers get $23~25/qt for it. We all wish Nissan would down-cost it and encourage more maintenance, but _c'est la vie_. I just fix 'em, I can't make policy.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

bobcat said:


> I have a 2013 Rogue with just over 100k miles on it. I am wanting to drain and refill the CVT Fluid. My question do I need to use the specific Nissan brand fluid or is there something else I can use?


The FSM (factory service manual) for a 2013 Rogue calls for the Nissan NS-2 CVT fluid; you can verify that with the sticker pasted on the underside of the hood. IMO, I would avoid using a non-Nissan CVT fluid; too many negative reports from users. Drain/refill takes almost 5 qts. After you drain, first pour in about 4.5 qts, then drive the car for about 1/2 hr to* fully* warm up the CVT. Then while it's idling, measure the level and adjust if needed to bring it to the proper level; reason being is you don't want to overfill it. I highly recommend a drain/refill every 60,000 mi.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> reason being is you don't want to overfill it.


Rogo is right on all counts, and overfilling should be avoided at all costs. The fluid will foam, and that's more destructive, more quickly, than any underfill.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

bobcat said:


> I'm for sure not oppose to spending the money on the nissan stuff just curious if it's just the dealership ripping me off. Thanks for the help!


Nope, real Nissan NS2/3 fluid is the only stuff I'd put in your transaxle. It's expensive, but transmissions are really expensive.


----------

